# Aliens M577 APC build



## Ray22 (Jun 4, 2011)

*Aliens M577 APC 1/20th kit ready for sale.*

Hey there everyone just wanted to introduce myself here as I am new wanted to share with you my latest project it is a scratchbuild of the ALIENS Colonial Marines M577 APC it is 15 inches long and I maybe will kit this.


----------



## g_xii (Mar 20, 2002)

Very nice! I like it!

--Henry


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Wow. Great detail so far. I look forward to seeing the final model.


----------



## Ray22 (Jun 4, 2011)

Thanks guys much appreciated.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Welcome to HT, Ray22! That APC is looking great. Can't wait to see more.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Oh man! Youv'e blown the transaxel ....your just grinding metal! 

Looks good! :thumbsup: and welcome aboard :wave:

I did the Halcyon and added a few mods...but yours is amazing!

I can not seem to copy just those image url's so here is 
the page they are on.
http://troyenlow.weebly.com/misc-models-ii.html


----------



## Ray22 (Jun 4, 2011)

We're grinding Styrene! Lol thanks KD and Fluke worked on that dreaded rear turrett this weekend, checked out your page Fluke beautiful work on everything I saw there, awesome!


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Man that is looking real Kool! 

I have a Halcyon 1/72 DropShip if your interested. ( bagged version ) the last of the English produced kits WITH! the aftermarket decal set. email me through my site if interested...LOW PRICE fro a fellow fan.

Do you have any collections of your work? 

Fluke out: beep!


----------



## Ray22 (Jun 4, 2011)

Well here are a few other models I did all scratchmade, the X-wing is from the Star Wars sketchbook by Joe Jonhston and the other is a heavy Viper design by Brian Larsen and a y-wing concept from the sketch book and some sculpts. And thanks for the offer on the dropship I may look into that once the APC and molds are done.I haven't sat done and done a kit in awhile its been one project after another I still have a Studio scale Ralph McQuarrie X-wing concept Resin kit by Richard Long still in the box.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

OH man! That is some kewl work! I order you to stop having that much fun this instant! :tongue:


----------



## Ray22 (Jun 4, 2011)

Time to build something Lol,:thumbsup:


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Hey Bud! Anything new or is the heat way too much?

Man I feel for you guys on the East side of the Moon.


----------



## Ray22 (Jun 4, 2011)

Hey Fluke well it wasn't to bad basically about 2 days of hot humid weather after that it became cool and rainy kind of like Seattle weather which I kind of like good in the house building weather as long as I have styrene ,wood, glue, toilet paper and food I'm good to go Lol just working on some small detail parts to finish this thing up and possibly cast it.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Looking good! :thumbsup:


----------



## Ray22 (Jun 4, 2011)

Well trying to finish up the loose ends and build a rotocast machine at the same time to cast this sucker.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Sign me up for this sucka! That P-51 looks like fun too! 

Nice work! :thumbsup:


----------



## Ray22 (Jun 4, 2011)

Thanks Fluke that P51 has been in the making for over 10 years 5 foot wing span.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Ohhhhh.....interesting build......not fun 'yet' :tongue:


----------



## steviesteve (Apr 27, 2009)

Awesome work! Keep me posted as well! That looks like it would make a great kit!


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Ray, Will this kit have the option of a visible custom interior through the main door and cockpit 'even though' the film APC interior would never fit inside the full size working props, miniatures etc.


----------



## Ray22 (Jun 4, 2011)

Hey Fluke I guess it will work like that if I do rotocast the hull so that way the top panel can be cut out to do an interior. I plan to put a piece of styrene on the inside of the doorway and mold the door seperately so all you would have the do is cut the blank panel out and fit your door over it and wah-la! sliding door and they can light it if they want to also thats the plan so far need to finish building the rotocaster, and looking at the interior people have done on past model I said wheres the engine? it would not work on a full size one bcause you have the engine in that thing and drive train and so forth, take care Ray.


----------



## roadskare63 (Apr 14, 2010)

WOW!!! looks great! one of my favorite vehicles of the Alien series:thumbsup:


----------



## DarthSideous (Mar 26, 2008)

Ray22 said:


> Hey Fluke I guess it will work like that if I do rotocast the hull so that way the top panel can be cut out to do an interior. I plan to put a piece of styrene on the inside of the doorway and mold the door seperately so all you would have the do is cut the blank panel out and fit your door over it and wah-la! sliding door and they can light it if they want to also thats the plan so far need to finish building the rotocaster, and looking at the interior people have done on past model I said wheres the engine? it would not work on a full size one bcause you have the engine in that thing and drive train and so forth, take care Ray.


I've always thought the engine is in the back behind the Turret when it slides down.


----------



## Ray22 (Jun 4, 2011)

We all know the engine sits back there in the real airport tug but in artists 3-d renderings and built up models you always see open space between both wheel wells which could not be possible wish I had an exploded view of the vehicle they used actually I may be wrong I found a photo of one of these tugs and it seems that it has 2 engines one on each side.


----------



## btbrush (Sep 20, 2010)

Hey Ray22,
At 15" what scale would that be? Like 1/35th?


----------



## DarthSideous (Mar 26, 2008)

on the RPF someone worked it out as 1/23 scale. This is great work. I,ve told Ray already i'm interested in a kit. By the way thanks for the exploded view of the tug. I did not realize the engines were on the sides.


----------



## Ray22 (Jun 4, 2011)

Yeah Btbrush the early Halycon kit is 9" or 10" mine is 15" ask the ladies bigger is better:thumbsup: Lol, and yeah Darth isn't that cool on where the engines are.


----------



## edward 2 (Oct 6, 2010)

I always liked that design for a APC, but i wonder what happened to the full size one in the movie. i hope the guy who built it still has it.?


----------



## Ray22 (Jun 4, 2011)

Hey Edward2 actually no one has it, the APC prop was made from an airplane tug that was on lone from the local airport it was dressed up and transformed into the Apc as we all know after filming it was stripped down and returned thats why you never see pics of it any appearances anywhere. if I had the funds and space I would build a full size replica, come on lottery Lol


----------



## edward 2 (Oct 6, 2010)

i did not know that, would that mean the apc was not to scale based on the inside set ?


----------



## Ray22 (Jun 4, 2011)

Well here is a shot of the parts breakdown the model is 16.5 inches long not 15 the I first stated I must have measured it the 1st time with no glasses Lol so its about 1/20 scale and will consist of 23 pieces. I'll be doing a run of 5 to begin with hope I to have the casting of the hull done by the end of the week I'm selling them on a 1st come 1st serve basis and if I get more requests past the first 5 we'll take it from there so if anyone is interested drop me a line here or email me at [email protected] they will go for $250 plus shipping $15-$20 in the U.S. higher for overseas take care,
Ray


----------



## edward 2 (Oct 6, 2010)

would any one have line drawings of this APC, that could be used to make a body out of sheet lexan and fited to a r/c truck.


----------



## Ray22 (Jun 4, 2011)

Try this Edward there are some copies of the original bluprints of the 1:1 APC online but I can't find it, hope this helps.


----------



## edward 2 (Oct 6, 2010)

cool thanks .


----------



## Ray22 (Jun 4, 2011)

Just when Ithought I was done with this I looked at it and said a few things needed to be fixed I had the top to flat the APC has a slant from the missle covers down which is one continous plate and I cut off the nose section took off a half an inch and refabricated it to get that low stance in the front. Heres a couple of mock up shots and a video :wave:


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Ray22 said:


> Just when Ithought I was done with this I looked at it and said a few things needed to be fixed I had the top to flat the APC has a slant from the missle covers down which is one continous plate and I cut off the nose section took off a half an inch and refabricated it to get that low stance in the front. Heres a couple of mock up shots and a video :wave: 1/20TH Scale ALiens M577 APC kit. - YouTube


I love it, Ray! I wish my wallet did not have so many moths flying out of it, right now! Good luck with sales. looks super-clean and crisp.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

My wallet was so light 'a' moth flew off with it! I found the next day half eaten 

*NICE JOB Ray!!* :thumbsup:


----------



## Ray22 (Jun 4, 2011)

fluke said:


> My wallet was so light 'a' moth flew off with it! I found the next day half eaten
> 
> *NICE JOB Ray!!* :thumbsup:


 Thanks Guys we'll see what the demand is once I have the castings. I may even set up a sort of lawaway plan just like at the store you decide how many payments you would like the payment divided and once the last payment is made your kit gets mailed out all done with paypal for your safety and convienece. I know there are lots of kits out there that I can't plunk it all at once like Steve Niell's half studio size original series Enterprise its a fiberglass and resin kit $1500 and its worth it from watching his progress on it. Steve has 30 plus years in the movie industry as a special effects guy and has worked on Star Trek the movie.


----------



## Ray22 (Jun 4, 2011)

Well wrapping up the modifications on the hull it looks more accurate and has that APC stance just need to measure the bottom plate and put in the clear headlight inserts and the hull is done ready to mold!


----------



## Ray22 (Jun 4, 2011)

This is still in the works I'm waitng for my order of 1 gallon silicone to mold the hull in meantime I started on the smal parts total it will be 33 pieces with the hull.
Ray


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Ray22 said:


> This is still in the works I'm waitng for my order of 1 gallon silicone to mold the hull in meantime I started on the smal parts total it will be 33 pieces with the hull.
> Ray


Crazy awesome! 

btw-I read somewhere a few months ago about someone who modified the Halcyon(??) kit to have a lit, accurate interior. Well not that accurate, because the full size set interior cannot reconcile the exterior. (Hollywood magic). But it looked amazing. Forgot who did it or where I read about it. hmmm, have to google it...........


----------



## Ray22 (Jun 4, 2011)

Well boys and girls we finally have the APC molded and the 1st casting pulled yesterday here's some pics .
Ray


----------



## Ray22 (Jun 4, 2011)

Well the kit is done and ready for sale here is a video of the completed model enjoy :wave:


----------



## Tanis-uk (Jan 8, 2011)

looks great


----------



## swbell3 (Jun 6, 2005)

edward 2 said:


> would any one have line drawings of this APC, that could be used to make a body out of sheet lexan and fited to a r/c truck.


See here: http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10150130310054489.292308.312939564488&type=3


----------



## edward 2 (Oct 6, 2010)

I was watching this movie on tv of late, and i knownested that the 'plane tug' apc's roof is just below the peoples head. but the close up side is over the same guys head. as he opens the door and orders the people to get in.

so I think they had 3 apcs
1' rolling "plane tug" with apc body on it.
2' out side close up [box with one end open'?
3' inside set with removeable sides ?
for the inside close ups.


----------

